# hang tag placement and material



## stimz (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey There-

I am ordering some hang tags to put onto my shirts, however, I don't know the best method of attaching it. I am doing an imprinted tag so there is no tag on the back to punch something through.

Does anyone have any creative ideas or general tips on where to attach the hang tag, and what is good to attach it with (i.e string, plastic things, pin, etc...)

Thanks so much,

Andy


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Our printer had a round die. We made round hangtags, logo, info, wash instuct for decorated apparel on them. 100lb gloss stock
He punched a little hole in them and we use a standard tagging gun with the little thin plastic thingy with t's at both ends. A bit over the top, but pro, advertises us to everyone who gets one of our garments, and looks like we care.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

It all depends on how many you have and how much
time you have to do the work.

You can pick up a small 1/8th hole puncher at
a hobby and craft store and use that for the
tags if they don't come with them.

There is a company that makes them so they
cut out small shapes like hearts and flowers
so that is an option.


If you are a small operation you can simply
use thread and a safety pin at the back of the
neck area so it will be seen. The whole reason
for the tag is the visual part anyways and shouldn't
be down at the bottom where it is wasted.


A needle and thread can also be used to attach
the tag but this is time consuming, however, it 
does give an added touch to special customers.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

stimz said:


> Hey There-
> 
> I am ordering some hang tags to put onto my shirts, however, I don't know the best method of attaching it. I am doing an imprinted tag so there is no tag on the back to punch something through.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

The best and the easiest way would be using a tagging gun, like Shep said, the tagging gun has a plastic string attach the h/t into any placment that you love the h/t penetrated into. Since there wasn't any separate tag in the neck where it was suppoed to be best place to attach the h/t. You can attach it into underarmhole(joinseam), or put it on the sleeve opening. These are 2 placement that we used mostly, and easy to see by consumers, and get removed. 

Bill


----------



## stimz (Apr 16, 2010)

Great!

Thanks for the help.

Does that Hang tag Gun leave a hole through the garment though? I saw a youtube video on it, and it looked as though the needle that went through it was pretty big.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## jobbinchung (May 15, 2009)

I agree with both Shep & Bill. A tagging gun should be the most convenient way to use at this moment.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

stimz said:


> Great!
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

No problem. Yes, it will leave a hole in the fabric, that's the main reason why the plastic string was tagged into the JOINSEAM, not in any smooth fabric. 

Bill


----------

